# Another Day in Fishing Paradise at Bay Flat Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 15, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Our Bay Flats Lodge guests have continued to enjoy themselves the past several days with quick limits of fish on several occasions. The early morning bite has been stellar lately, and the guides have been taking advantage of the opportunity. If itâ€™s not trout, then itâ€™s redfish. Or, it might be trout and redfish. Or, it might be trout and redfish with a limit of black drum thrown into the mix. Whatever the catch might be, itâ€™s been a lot of fun for everyone and we donâ€™t anticipate things changing too terribly much in that department anytime real soon, and hereâ€™s why.

With only a very few exceptions, this yearâ€™s fishing has been off the charts â€œgoodâ€. This is probably due to a culmination of things like ample amounts of rainfall for almost two years now, the opening of Cedar Bayou to the south of us, and maybe even the limits placed on the number of fish allowed to be kept each day. But this year alone weâ€™ve also endured a couple floods resultant of high rainfall levels and a massive hurricane that provided somewhat of a natural cleansing of our bays. In a way, some might say we have new water, new bait, and new fish. And the best part is that we only look for it to get even better as the fall season starts to cool things down around here.

As long as our higher than normal tides persist there will be more surface water than usual, which will provide more roaming area for the fish and added food sources, as well. These high tides have given us some great fishing lately right up against the bank in what is usually very, very shallow water that happens to be a bit deeper right now. Trout, redfish, and drum are all being taken tight against shorelines on live bait rigged beneath a popping cork. A lot of the trout are still being taken from shorelines lined with hard sand, while most of the slot redfish are being seen schooling in open water and along neighboring shorelines covered with a mixture of mud and grass.

October marks cooling temperatures and shorter days, and the trout and the redfish start moving as a direct result. The trout, by this time, have completed their summer spawn and are prepping for their winter pattern of hanging out in the deeper waters of sloughs, bayous, channels and deep holes. The redfish, too, begin moving in mass quantities this time of the year as they roam up and down shorelines and in and out of the back marshes. But from the redfish perspective, October is probably better known for the availability of big bull reds along our Gulf beaches and the deeper waters of neighboring bays. This is when these big fish venture inland from offshore to lay their eggs, which are washed into neighboring bay systems via the October tides. Some recent Bay Flats guests have gotten in on the action out in the clear water depths between Bird Island and the Port Oâ€™Connor jetties, and then again amongst the rocks lining the jetties that lead out into the Gulf. Itâ€™s a great time of the year to take advantage of this great opportunity, so you should definitely give it a try if you get a chance to do so! Until next time, take care, and hope you catch a big one!











_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€ *​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Season​*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 78F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High around 80F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 81F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Mostly cloudy in the morning then periods of showers later in the day. Thunder possible. High 81F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.41 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 82F. Winds E at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Synopsis: *
Poor marine conditions will slowly improve during the day Monday. Moderate northeasterly flow Tuesday will gradually weaken Tuesday evening and Wednesday. Flow will gradually shift to the east for the latter half of the week and increase moisture into the area. Isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms can be expected by Thursday and Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 84.9 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------

